# Here are some of the things i have made.



## sullysmum




----------



## Maleighchi

I love the white sweater with roses and the hoodie! How super cute!!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY

Those are all beautiful! You do very nice handwork & sewing!


----------



## BABY BABS

you do some really nice work. thanks for sharing


----------



## mychiisqueen

Omg I wish I had even HALF of your talent.. I really like the hoodie with the word Love on it.. How is the love stuck on there is that embroidery (sorry if i am totally off I am not creative and it is sad)


----------



## Mexibeach

They are super cute! Do you have a pattern for that first sweater; or a book which has the pattern in? I love to knit little puppy sweaters...


----------



## sullysmum

Mexibeach said:


> They are super cute! Do you have a pattern for that first sweater; or a book which has the pattern in? I love to knit little puppy sweaters...


No patterns, they are all my own designs and are crocheted.

mychiisqueen, the love is an applique sewed on by hand. 

Thankyou for the nice comments ladies.


----------



## lacedolphin

I loveeee the harnesses and that white sweater is to die for!!!!


----------



## sullysmum

Thankyou.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Wow! You're quite talented. They are all beautiful outfits, especially the sweaters. I love the adorable harnesses.


----------



## Ciarra

Oh I love them all, I wish I could do things like that.


----------



## sullysmum

I just taught myself, but i am quite proud about what ive learned.


----------



## Beadbimbo

Too cute!  I love the sweaters with the bumpies! I haven't crocheted in years and years, but you're making me want to try it again. I should probably stick to my beadwork!


----------



## sullysmum

You could always do both!


----------



## Bri

those are so cute! wonderful job


----------



## melonypersians

awwww they are all so pretty. great job.


----------



## sullysmum

Thankyou.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

you are very talented!! great job, wonderful designs  Xxxx


----------



## amy527

Omg those are so adorable!!! I seriously wish I could make things like that!! They're all simply amazing!! I knit but I haven't ventured much farther than scarves and hats! hahaha


----------



## sullysmum

Thankyou!


----------



## canadiandawn

Those are all gorgeous! I wish I could make stuff like that. I can only make Knifty Knitter sweaters.


----------



## sullysmum

Thanks...re kk, everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## Rubyfox

Lovley jumpers Donna, I wish I could make things like that.


----------



## sullysmum

Thanks Julie!


----------



## bniles4

i am so jealous. i know how to knit but only skarfs. If you ever wanted to sell some let me know!


----------



## sullysmum

Thankyou,I have sold in uk and swapped some in usa as i made them size to order.I might do it again one day.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

they are amazing!! well done!xx


----------



## KayC

Those sweaters are just to cute. You are very talented. I love the pink and white ones.


----------



## vviccles1

sullysmum said:


>


Donna,my dear! You are a rock star seamstress!:daisy:Your chis are divine.Your,clothing pieces are magnificent,I pray that I could buy them and have them shipped to the states.You never cease to amaze me of your many talents.


----------



## sullysmum

Wow, thankyou Vicki they were very nice comments.Im not making any at the moment but if i do i will let you and others who were interested know.


----------



## Pookypeds

You've made some beautiful sweaters for your chis! :love1: I crochet and knit, but so far just simple things; am trying to read about and teach myself to do more intricate things like you've made! Yours are gorgeous and an inspiration to us who are just learning!


----------



## rhaubejoi

Those are absolutely precious and what beautiful babies! You do lovely work!


----------



## sullysmum

Thankyou, i dont use a pattern have just practiced and got better.


----------



## SCRAPPY

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## 4chis

Good job! I love the pink one with the hood!


----------



## sullysmum

Thankyou.


----------



## Pinkchi

Sullysmum you are so talented, your creations are a real credit to you, they are amazing! I looove the lil jumpers with bobblies on and the little harnesses, just wonderful


----------



## sullysmum

Thankyou pinkchi, i am quite proud of them.


----------



## bindi boo

aww theyre lovely. wish i could make anything half that well


----------



## sullysmum

Sorry bindi, i missed this post, thankyou!


----------



## nadias_mom

aww these are all so cute, you are very talented


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Those first crocheted sweaters are adorable! Reminds me of doll clothes my grandma used to make me when I was little. They are so adorable and so original.


----------



## sullysmum

Thankyou.


----------

